# Lawn Mower Advice



## Daninplymouth (27 Apr 2021)

Hi, just wondered if anyone had any good pointers towards an electric lawnmower.
Currently got an old petrol unit but it’s a bit big and heavy so was looking to change to electric.
Garden is about 15x5mtrs


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Apr 2021)

Pretty much anything should do - I would suggest something with wheels rather than a hover because I have found that the hover ones tend to hover over the base layer - which can be moss and stuff. The wheeled ones have a bit of weight and run over the ground and hence cut better

Oh - and the wheeled one collect the grass better as well - or have with all the ones I have had - and they can leave nice strips if that matters to you


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2021)

I like a flymo myself, my lawn is not very level and looks nothing like yours. It’s pretty poor condition, but the hover gets the weeds and it looks much better for a haircut !
Not yet used but recently got one of these, very swift delivery and cheaper than everywhere else...although it looks like store collection only now (all up north)
https://homehardwaredirect.co.uk/productinfo?product=Flymo-Easi-Glide-Plus-360V&ProductID=25640


----------



## Daninplymouth (27 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> I like a flymo myself, my lawn is not very level and looks nothing like yours. It’s pretty poor condition, but the hover gets the weeds and it looks much better for a haircut !
> Not yet used but recently got one of these, very swift delivery and cheaper than everywhere else...although it looks like store collection only now (all up north)
> https://homehardwaredirect.co.uk/productinfo?product=Flymo-Easi-Glide-Plus-360V&ProductID=25640


It looks better in the photo it’s not that level, is full of holes from the squirrels and has a few bald patches where I can’t get anything to grow.
However all my aim is really to keep the grass I have looking fairy good with an occasionally cut, not an avid gardener by any means.


----------



## HMS_Dave (27 Apr 2021)

I agree that a mower on wheels is a better bet. I have a fairly large garden so i still prefer petrol. But when i first moved in, the hover mower i had from my old house was completely inadequate as it wasn't so much the size of the garden, but the unevenness of the garden. I ended up with blisters on my palms dragging that around over the bumps and undulations. Id get something cordless. Not too expensive these days...


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Apr 2021)

If you want stripes you will need a mower with a roller at the back.
Wheels at each corner are a bad idea - they let the mower fall into the borders causing the blade to chew the lawn.
Bosch are pretty good. The better the engine the more they cost. But....buy cheap, buy twice!


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2021)

Got a cheap electric wheeled rotory that's been great at home, it's also light, and our garden isn't that straight (shaped). Flymo's are also great (use one at the caravan on a straight garden), but prefer the cut of my wheeled mower.


----------



## pawl (27 Apr 2021)

I have a Bosh rechargeable Rotary mower I can mow three lawned about the size of those in your photo I then put it on charge while I clip the lawn edges Mower is then ready to go again I had an cabled electric mower Much prefer the battery mower


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Got a cheap electric wheeled rotory that's been great at home, it's also light, and our garden isn't that straight (shaped). Flymo's are also great (use one at the caravan on a straight garden), but prefer the cut of my wheeled mower.


I have a Flymo - with wheels!!

Oh - assuming you are sensible and there are no kids who want to 'help' - then I would go for one with a metal blade. SOme have plastic ones which will not cut you tooo badly - but I find they need replacing every few mows especially if there is any detritus on the lawn.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I have a Flymo - with wheels!!
> 
> Oh - assuming you are sensible and there are no kids who want to 'help' - then I would go for one with a metal blade. SOme have plastic ones which will not cut you tooo badly - but I find they need replacing every few mows especially if there is any detritus on the lawn.



Yup, metal blades so you can at least sharpen them with a dremmel ! I forgot about 'wheeled' flymos ! The one at the caravan is a hover one and can make a mess, but it's old.


----------



## sleuthey (27 Apr 2021)

For something that flat that size I’d keep an eye on Lidl and get one of their battery rotary mowers when they do a special buy then you get a 3 yr warranty


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Apr 2021)

Yes to battery power. Sign up for the £5 Which mag trial to check what's good.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Apr 2021)

I have two lawns, each about the size of the one in your photograph.

In the past, had a Flymo Hover, no complaints and, it lasted well (have just given it away to one of grand-daughters who has just bought first house). I replaced the Flymo, with a Bosch Rotak, battery mower (wheeled). Have had the Bosch for about four years, very pleased with it.


----------



## weareHKR (29 Apr 2021)

Sorry to bomb you thread @Daninplymouth, just a quick question to @BoldonLad 


BoldonLad said:


> Bosch Rotak, battery mower (wheeled). Have had the Bosch for about four years, very pleased with it.


Is that 4 Years with the same battery? 
I've decked & block paved a lot of my garden, which has left me with around 20ft X 15ft of grass, which is ideal for us.
Does the battery need charging in the winter to keep it alive or do you just charge it & leave it while the next summer?
Cheers
G


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Apr 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Sorry to bomb you thread @Daninplymouth, just a quick question to @BoldonLad
> 
> Is that 4 Years with the same battery?
> I've decked & block paved a lot of my garden, which has left me with around 20ft X 15ft of grass, which is ideal for us.
> ...


My Bosch Rotak's battery is almost 10 years old, no problems at all. I tend to charge the battery to about 80% before winter and just leave it.


----------



## weareHKR (29 Apr 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> My Bosch Rotak's battery is almost 10 years old, no problems at all. I tend to charge the battery to about 80% before winter and just leave it.


Great thanks for the info MF...


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2021)

My Bosch Rotak cordless has done sterling service on the small lawn outside my static caravan for seven or eight years on the same battery.

The OP's lawn is a simple shape, so it would suit a much cheaper Bosch or other make corded mower.


----------



## battered (29 Apr 2021)

My petrol mower packed up, a basic electric rotary with a mains lead works fine. I have about twice as much grass, it still takes less than half an hour all up.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Apr 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Sorry to bomb you thread @Daninplymouth, just a quick question to @BoldonLad
> 
> Is that 4 Years with the same battery?
> I've decked & block paved a lot of my garden, which has left me with around 20ft X 15ft of grass, which is ideal for us.
> ...



Yes, same battery. I charge battery after each use. Over winter, I charge battery after "last" cut of season, then I just leave it (battery), in the mower, which is stored in a typical wooden garden shed.


----------



## weareHKR (30 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, same battery. I charge battery after each use. Over winter, I charge battery after "last" cut of season, then I just leave it (battery), in the mower, which is stored in a typical wooden garden shed.


Awesome, thanks.


----------

